# push-ups!



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

okay, so...i need to be able to do twenty military style push-ups within one minute before december tenth. i realize this may not even be possible, but i'm going to at least try. i can do about twenty-five in a minute on my knees, but the military style ones are extremely difficult for me. i'm doing planks all the time to help core strength, but are there any other things i can do that will really help me out with my push-up strength?


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 12, 2008)

Your not going in to the Military are ya? I am trying to do about 55 in 1 min and am struggling.

One of the things I have found good is doing push ups on knees in sets of 20, and do about 3 reps of this twice a day. And then every 3 days test myself and see how many full push ups I can do.
Dumbell curls help a lot to, and Dumbell kick backs.

Oh and core stregnth....Pilates...I sware by that. Nothing has helped me more.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Kimmy! If it makes you feel better I can do 2 maybe 3  a min (Love Ya)
Yeah I'm a lean mean fighting machine!!!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Kimmy! If it makes you feel better I can do 2 maybe 3  a min (Love Ya)
Yeah I'm a lean mean fighting machine!!!_

 
that's about where i'm at right now, tish! let's never walk down a dark alley without a can of pepperspray in our purses, okay?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Just keep doing the pushups, don't hit your knees, keep working on keeping your body tight and maintaining form.
You only get better at that which you practice.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_that's about where i'm at right now, tish! let's never walk down a dark alley without a can of pepperspray in our purses, okay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No sh*t and if that doesn't work the heels of my stilettos will damn sure put an eye out!


----------



## concertina (Nov 12, 2008)

When I was trying to build my push-up ability, I started with girlie pushups (knees on the floor) and I would do them till my arms were shaking. I'd take a minute or so break and then go again until my arms were shaking. I'd do that till my arms were past exhaustion, 3 times a day. 

In ONE WEEK I was starting to feel my core muscles strengthen and I could move to doing 'real' push-ups. Not as many as the girlie, but I *needed* to do the easier ones to build my initial strength. I eventually got up to about 25-30 'real' military push-ups in one minute, after about a month. 

Hey...maybe I should start doing that again lol!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

i can do a billion (ok like 60) girly pushups (on knees) but military style are still hard for me. what i do to increase my # is do military pushups until i cant do any more and then finish out with girly. so like ill do 10 military style and then do girly to failure (which is usually around 40 including the 10 military). do this 3x/day to failure each time. so do as many military as you can and then finish out with girly until you cant do any more. i was doing only 3 or 4 military and now im up to 10, ive been doing this for 3 weeks.


----------

